# Nissan micra man or womans car?



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

man or womans car?
nissan micra sr160









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2007-Niss...9419901?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2a4a8d97fd


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I couldn't drive that personally so yes a woman car.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Do u really have to ask it comes with a handbag.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They do have a very dull image. They are good little cars though, but you don't see many guys driving them. 

The 160 badging is a bit odd when the car only has 110bhp.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'd have it. But then I also drive a '97 plate Micra. So, I'm use to the usual questions about it being a girls car and blah, blah, blah.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nowt wrong with that mate. Not really my cup of tea, but I would drive one, no worries.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

A good reliable A-B car, not my cuppa, but could drive it without a problem or hesitation.
I have a big c***, so I don't need a big car to compensate in that department:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Drive a micra.... Must have a massive *****


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm going to say woman, because my mum drives one and i've seen neil in a skirt.

I think you'd look good in one with a pair of hot pink heels and a mini skirt :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you think at 6foot and a big bloke ill look bit of a gimp?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Do you think at 6foot and a big bloke ill look bit of a gimp?


I think if you're that worried about what you look like in a car, you're a bit of a wimp 

Maybe they'll ask you for favours at G-A-Y?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Guy at work drives one. He is the butt of many jokes.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chrisc said:


> Do you think at 6foot and a big bloke ill look bit of a gimp?


Is this you that your referring to?, if it is I think you already know the answer.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah kind of awnserd my own question think ill go test drive one on weekend


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Caledoniandream said:


> A good reliable A-B car, not my cuppa, but could drive it without a problem or hesitation.
> I have a big c***, so I don't need a big car to compensate in that department:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Being a big c**k, is not the same thing as having a big c**k ....... :lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Yeah kind of awnserd my own question think ill go test drive one on weekend


Remember to wear heels :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Watch "Pink Nissan Micra Convertible - Top Gear - BBC" on YouTube
Pink Nissan Micra Convertible - Top Gear - BBC: 




Lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Woman's car hands down.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

If it was free no problem.


----------



## macp (Mar 29, 2009)

I think like most small hatchbacks they are popular with women so in that respect it sort of makes it a womans car.Having said that I would still drive one as I think they are a good steer particularly this model.

Mind you have you noticed how popular big 4x4`s particularly Range Rovers,discovery`s & Evoques are with the womens.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah I'd say it's a girls car. The majority of people I see driving them are women.

Sutty.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

The 1.2 lump ( i think it was a 1.2)

Are a bit like a gran turismo cars when you hit its limit. just bounces on and off the rev limited :lol:

neeeeemmmm bwuuuu neeeemmmmmm bwwuuu

of course I'm not speaking from experience...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

K11 is a mans car, that one is for girls


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> K11 is a mans car, that one is for girls


:lol:, so true. K11 is also built better, and rock solid reliable.

But, meh, what do we know....


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Excellent handbrake turn vehicles!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> :lol:, so true. K11 is also built better, and rock solid reliable.
> 
> But, meh, what do we know....


Yep, we should set up an K11 forum  Bet is would be really busy :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Yep, we should set up an K11 forum  Bet is would be really busy :lol:


There is already one. 'Micrasports Club' or something.....

I got banned from it, or a severe wrist slapping, can't remember which....:lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

neilos said:


> There is already one. 'Micrasports Club' or something.....
> 
> I got banned from it, or a severe wrist slapping, can't remember which....:lol:


Well done, a ban is a badge of honour :lol:

Is the "girls" micra the K12 do you know?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiashuma said:


> Is the "girls" micra the K12 do you know?


I think it is, yup.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not just a woman's car but an old woman's car that is!! 

If you want something that drives then it'll do, if you want something that's even just a tiny bit interesting or inspiring then that is not something to consider.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Hope thats not k11's as well because have never had so much fun as you can have in them, set up suspension and oh the smiles in a fun little car. On cornwalls small roads will pick a k11 anyday and i drive a lot of various cars. But agree k12 just isnt the same


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

I drove my sisters Micra for a year after i passed my test. 

Definitely a girls car, but i did quite enjoy driving it


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Thing is, everyone sees the Micra as a girls car and boring. Too much willy waving, everyone is more interested in BMW, VW, Audi etc.....

Granted, the K12, as pictured by the OP is boring, so too is the previous shape, K11.

But, K11 is rock solid, cheap, reliable motoring.

The only major thing go wrong with a Micra I've had is the drivers window coming adrift from the runners.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

neilos said:


> everyone is more interested in BMW, VW, Audi etc.....


I hope you aren't including me in that you naughty lad. Some people can think for themselves you know


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

PugIain said:


> I hope you aren't including me in that you naughty lad. Some people can think for themselves you know


You drive a french car.

You have no say :wave:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> You drive a french car.


I do, thanks for noticing. It's a very good one at that.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

PugIain said:


> I hope you aren't including me in that you naughty lad. Some people can think for themselves you know


Sorry, missed out Peughot, or however you spell it....


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Its a nannas car because my mates nans had one for 20years lol.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Bigoggy said:


> Its a nannas car because my mates nans had one for 20years lol.


Has anybody else noticed that a lot of micras bang going over speed bumps ?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigoggy said:


> Has anybody else noticed that a lot of micras bang going over speed bumps ?


Yeah, mine does. But that's due to the parcel shelf.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Bigoggy said:


> Has anybody else noticed that a lot of micras bang going over speed bumps ?


Mine did too, sure its the filler falling out of the sills :lol:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

chrisc said:


> Do you think at 6foot and a big bloke ill look bit of a gimp?


im 6'1 and used to drive a metro


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Other half has the 160 sr Micra had it since 2006.Been a good motor,my lad thinks its a bit of a womens car.I drive it now and then and it never bothers me what others think.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Barney Boy said:


> Other half has the 160 sr Micra had it since 2006.Been a good motor,my lad thinks its a bit of a womens car.I drive it now and then and it never bothers me what others think.


What they like on parts petrol etc.
And do they handle good


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Car averages 46/48mpg .Other half has 40 mile round trip to work.Had alternator,front discs & pads & two wheel bearings done.Still on original battery & exhaust.80000 miles now.Handles ok


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I would say womens.... unless its a Nismo one


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Birds car all day long.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Steve said:


> You drive a french car.
> 
> You have no say :wave:


Engine in these is co-developed by Renault.

Im not too fussed if its a girls car or not, seems to appeal to the pensioners. Always had a massive reputation for reliability pre-Renault days, There's better alternatives for the money, id also look into some of them


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chrisc said:


> What they like on parts petrol etc.
> And do they handle good


Really? What do you think it is?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Really? What do you think it is?


A car ive never had hence why i asked someone what had


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Thing is a mini was designed and built with women in mind and is very much a girls car yet plenty of men drive.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Christian6984 said:


> Engine in these is co-developed by Renault.
> 
> Im not too fussed if its a girls car or not, seems to appeal to the pensioners. Always had a massive reputation for reliability pre-Renault days, There's better alternatives for the money, id also look into some of them


Yup I know.


----------

